# Labor day poll



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Where's everyone riding for labor day weekend?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/16174-4th-annual-labor-day-ride.html


----------



## M.Taylor (May 23, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/16-lets-go-riding/16174-4th-annual-labor-day-ride.html


Yea, I was kinda planning on staying in gods country...I was recently stationed in Pascagoula MS and loved it but it's too far a drive for just 1 weekend. Anyone else wanna try a TX park out?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I will most likely just go to Crosby, I've got a few friends going to Sabine, and I've also given River Run some thought, but staying local is bout all I feel like doing at the moment lol.

*i had been talking with Walker about going to MS, but its just not gonna happen. Maybe one of these years.....

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry your thing says "Gods gift to America" & everyone knows that Alabama so... ;-) haha


----------

